
Apple-II flyer from 1977 - brlewis
http://apple2history.org/museum/ads/a2intro2.html
======
brlewis
TechCrunch notes that the Apple-II went on sale 30 years ago today. Their
source is Wired. Wired's source is apple2history.org.

